# Servlet weiterleiten an jsp



## carpe (20. Feb 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich versuche gerade eine JSP Datei von einem Servlet aufzurufen.
Wenn Ich im Browser http://localhost/servlet/core.Servlet eingebe
bekomme Ich immer die folgende Fehlermeldung

The requested resource (/webapps/ROOT/RandomNum.jsp) is not available.
Kann es sein , dass Ich die Pfadangabe Falsch wähle?
Mein Verzeichnisbaum sieh so aus C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\webapps\ROOT.
Im Root ist meine JSP datei und im C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\webapps\ROOT\WEB-INF\classes\core mein Servlet.


public class Servlet extends HttpServlet {
  public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
                    HttpServletResponse response)
      throws ServletException, IOException {
    Bean bean = new Bean(Math.random());
    request.setAttribute("randomNum", bean);
    String address = "/webapps/ROOT/RandomNum.jsp";
    RequestDispatcher dispatcher =
      request.getRequestDispatcher(address);
    dispatcher.forward(request, response);
  }
}

Mfg


----------



## SlaterB (20. Feb 2009)

hast du kein Tutorial-Projekt mit einem Beispiel-Servlet + Beispiel-JSP + korrekten Aufruf und genauer Beschreibung aller Dateien?

dass "/webapps/ROOT" im Pfad auftauchen sollte, scheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich,
probiere 
String address = "/RandomNum.jsp";
oder
String address = "RandomNum.jsp";


----------



## carpe (20. Feb 2009)

Danke , hat funktioniert.
Der Pfand , dass im Buch stand ging nicht.
Lösung: String address = "/RandomNum.jsp";
Bin Jetzt glücklich


----------

